# Dracaena Sanderiana?



## ariusshadow (May 30, 2010)

It's also known as lucky bamboo. It's sold by a lot of places- including wal mart. 







I had one. Luna got into the bathroom, due to my irresponsibility, and ate it. Every leaf is gone from the stalk. And now I'm worried. I'm keeping the vet on call in case something goes wrong. Anyone know anything about this plant and buns? :/ Any experience or testimonials is greatly appreciated... I'm looking around online in the meantime. Hopefully I'll find something...

Edit: Keeping my eye on her closely now. Every site I find says it's toxic to all pets... I really hope she'll be okay.. I'd call a vet but.. We have.. no money at the moment... Not even for bread... And won't get any well into next month... I can't believe I did something so irresponsible...


----------



## Amy27 (May 30, 2010)

I will look online to see if I can find anything but I would post this in the infirmary. You might get faster responses there. Would the vet let you pay next month? I hope Luna is okay.


----------



## ariusshadow (May 30, 2010)

She's so far, peeing normally (Caught the rare instance that she'll let me watch- she's potty shy, I swear. ), alert, her tummy feels and looks normal, and she moves normally. She's also feeling well enough to give me the normal lunges, grunts, and boxes when I reach into her cage... So far, I think she's doing well. I hope she stays this way.

The vet will not allow us to bill. Because it's an emergency vet. Our normal vet is closed until Tuesday for the holiday. :\


----------



## Hazel-Mom (May 31, 2010)

How is Luna doing? Still good, I expect, since she didn't show any symptoms when you updated last .

On this list http://www.library.okstate.edu/vetmed/about/ieatplants/plants.htm it is listed as non-toxic.

I know it is listed as toxic (to cats and dogs) on the ASPCA list, but unfortunately I have found too many mistakes on that list to trust them.
Also, a lot of plants that are listed as toxic to cats and dogs, don't seem to affect rabbits much, if at all.


----------



## ariusshadow (May 31, 2010)

*Hazel-Mom wrote: *


> How is Luna doing? Still good, I expect, since she didn't show any symptoms when you updated last .
> 
> On this list http://www.library.okstate.edu/vetmed/about/ieatplants/plants.htm it is listed as non-toxic.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for the info, and the concern. Yes, she's doing fine. Everything normal, and she's no worse for wear, though a tad depressed she didn't get veggies yesterday. Though, the poor plant's not looking to well. ._. I'm debating throwing it away now that there's no leaves on it... I'm not sure if it'll grow back. 
I'm now planning to put the plant on a table in the bathroom where she can't reach it, and find somewhere to put the chemicals so she can just free-range in the bathroom too and nothing like this will ever happen again.  I've got two other plants like this I was thinking of putting in the bathroom, now I'm reconsidering!


----------

